# Australian Citizenship Query



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi

I have some queries relating to Australian Citizenship

1. How much time it takes in general to get Australian Citizenship in general and for Pakistani applicants in particular.

2. Once we apply for Citizenship, can we fly out of Australia and fly back only to attempt citizenship test and ceremony.
In short can we live out of Australia once our application for citizenship is in progress?
Or do we have to spend our waiting time in Australia

3. How soon we can get the test data / ceremony date after applying for citizenship


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Hi
> 
> I have some queries relating to Australian Citizenship
> 
> ...


1. 15 months is the current delay.
Add a few more months as Pakistan is a HR country

2. You can fly out after applying but if you stay too much out of Australia, your citizenship can be denied. As long as you are making short visits, it should be ok

3. You should expect to get a test date in 7-8 months
Approval another few months
Then ceremony again depends on the council backlog

You should be mentally prepared for upto 2 years under current circumstances 

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 1. 15 months is the current delay.
> Add a few more months as Pakistan is a HR country
> 
> 2. You can fly out after applying but if you stay too much out of Australia, your citizenship can be denied. As long as you are making short visits, it should be ok
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Did not know that we cannot go out even our citizenship is in process. Due to my personal circumstances I wont be able to stay long here after applying. 
Do you have any link from immi site mentioning how many months we can stay outside. By making short visits will it be ok if I am out of Australia for 6 months, come back for 1 month, then again go out for 6 months. Thanks for your help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Thanks for your reply. Did not know that we cannot go out even our citizenship is in process. Due to my personal circumstances I wont be able to stay long here after applying.
> Do you have any link from immi site mentioning how many months we can stay outside. By making short visits will it be ok if I am out of Australia for 6 months, come back for 1 month, then again go out for 6 months. Thanks for your help.


I don’t think there is any clear guideline

Just go through this article.
This is all I have

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...d-australian-citizenship-after-four-year-wait

I am also keeping a watch on all Citizenship related posts as I will be applying soon and I also need to travel frequently for work and holidays 


Cheers


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: it does not matter if applicant is from HR country, it's a citizenship application not visa one. As far as applicant provide all the correct form/doc, meet the requirement, pass the exam and interview, it's all good. Although waiting period has increased big time so 15-18 months is the current processing time. 

2: when you lodge your application, you are asked about your future travel plans, if it's frequent you must notify them, this could potentially delay your application. 

3: atleast 10 -12 months, I have few friends who have applied last year in May and till todate no sign of test date. 

Girl Aussie 



newbienz said:


> 1. 15 months is the current delay.
> Add a few more months as Pakistan is a HR country
> 
> 2. You can fly out after applying but if you stay too much out of Australia, your citizenship can be denied. As long as you are making short visits, it should be ok
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

girlaussie said:


> 1: it does not matter if applicant is from HR country, it's a citizenship application not visa one. As far as applicant provide all the correct form/doc, meet the requirement, pass the exam and interview, it's all good. Although waiting period has increased big time so 15-18 months is the current processing time.
> 
> 2: when you lodge your application, you are asked about your future travel plans, if it's frequent you must notify them, this could potentially delay your application.
> 
> ...


Theoretically the country should not matter, but you must have read articles in the media which shows a clear pattern that certain country applicants are being systematically delayed in granting citizenship 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

girlaussie said:


> 1: it does not matter if applicant is from HR country, it's a citizenship application not visa one. As far as applicant provide all the correct form/doc, meet the requirement, pass the exam and interview, it's all good. Although waiting period has increased big time so 15-18 months is the current processing time.
> 
> 2: when you lodge your application, you are asked about your future travel plans, if it's frequent you must notify them, this could potentially delay your application.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply. So we cannot settle outside Australia once our citizenship is in process. I dont mind flying in and out for ceremony and tests as I have got 5 years RRV.

So we have strict rules to stay in Australia during the citizen process waiting time. Not sure why its so strict.


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

sorry guys, what HR stands for?

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GSM82 said:


> sorry guys, what HR stands for?
> 
> Thanks!


High risk

Cheers


----------



## GSM82 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tks NB!


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

Just to let everyone know that I have checked with home affairs department and they have no such requirement of person staying in Australia once citizenship application is launched. 

As we apply through immi account , all the communication will be through email. For test and ceremony we can easily fly in and fly out. 

The main thing is get eligible for citizenship and apply for it. After that there is no such requirement.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Just to let everyone know that I have checked with home affairs department and they have no such requirement of person staying in Australia once citizenship application is launched.
> 
> As we apply through immi account , all the communication will be through email. For test and ceremony we can easily fly in and fly out.
> 
> The main thing is get eligible for citizenship and apply for it. After that there is no such requirement.


If that be the case, then how do you explain this 

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...d-australian-citizenship-after-four-year-wait

The guys at the call centre are giving very basic information and it’s on the applicant to be cautious and be aware of all the pitfalls 

Cheers


----------



## ozrules (Sep 17, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If that be the case, then how do you explain this
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...d-australian-citizenship-after-four-year-wait
> 
> ...



Probably you didnt read it clearly. He had lot of abssent times in between moving back and forth, thats why he was refused. If one spent straight 4 years and then apply, I dont think there would be any problem.
You can explain the reason for having the wait time outside Australia but probably I will believe more on the home affairs info given rather than relying on our assumptions.

Also why is he waiting 4 years. His case was suspicious in the sense he spent a lot of time outside moving back and forth. Applicant should be finilized within 17 -19 months.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ozrules said:


> Probably you didnt read it clearly. He had lot of abssent times in between moving back and forth, thats why he was refused. If one spent straight 4 years and then apply, I dont think there would be any problem.
> You can explain the reason for having the wait time outside Australia but probably I will believe more on the home affairs info given rather than relying on our assumptions.
> 
> Also why is he waiting 4 years. His case was suspicious in the sense he spent a lot of time outside moving back and forth. Applicant should be finilized within 17 -19 months.


If you are satisfied you are safe, good for you 

As I have to travel a lot outside Australia for my company work as well as holidays, I am worried

Each applicant has to take decisions based on his particular circumstances 
The idea of the forum is only to give all the possible pitfalls, so that he can take an informed decision 

Cheers


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi experts , i am asking tjos on behalf of my sister who lives in sydney and has applied for citzenship in november last year, but still did not got test date, while someone applied jn january got their test dates already .. so is it normal? Qnd is their any timeframe for thos process of geting test date and ceremony?


----------



## rionada (Jan 12, 2014)

Things seem to be speeding up...
Country of origin USA
Applied for citizenship in Nov 2018 
Notified of test and interview in Feb 2019
Passed test in March 2019
Waiting to hear about the ceremony... or request for more info


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

rionada said:


> Things seem to be speeding up...
> Country of origin USA
> Applied for citizenship in Nov 2018
> Notified of test and interview in Feb 2019
> ...


WOW, you are lucky! I applied in Jun 2018 and am still waiting for any progress. Clearly, there's different criteria applied to different people/nationalities which doesn't surprise me with the mob currently in power.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahulreshu said:


> WOW, you are lucky! I applied in Jun 2018 and am still waiting for any progress. Clearly, there's different criteria applied to different people/nationalities which doesn't surprise me with the mob currently in power.


He is just plain lucky

I have seen applicants from UK and NZ who are By far closest to Australia in terms of relationships, wait for more then a year for their test invite

Cheers


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

NB said:


> He is just plain lucky
> 
> I have seen applicants from UK and NZ who are By far closest to Australia in terms of relationships, wait for more then a year for their test invite
> 
> Cheers


Sorry, I don't buy the lucky argument. I can't comment on why some people from UK/NZ are also having to wait for more than a year but there must be definitely some confidential criteria being applied for some applications which is why they are able to jump the queue. Else, it should be a simple first-in-first-out process.

Also, these long delays don't surprise me with an election coming up and obvious dog-whistling to the right-wing with the changes they were attempting to implement whereby they wanted people to be on PR for 4 years and take the IELTS test (which all PRs would have already done once before).

There was also an official audit done regarding the delays:
https://www.smh.com.au/politics/fed...lian-citizenship-backlog-20190211-p50x2j.html


----------



## Bamborabi (Sep 19, 2013)

*Australian Citizenship application*

Hi All,

I applied for my Australian Citizenship application (By Conferral) on March 15th 2018. However, I am yet to receive a Test date. Any idea how long it is likely to take ? A bit concerned, I see people who applied after me in May & June have got a test date. Recently a fried of mine with very similar background from Sydney got a test date(having applied sometime in June 2018)

Anyone who applied in March 2018 or earlier here , who is still waiting for test date ? How long long do you think it will take.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Bamborabi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for my Australian Citizenship application (By Conferral) on March 15th 2018. However, I am yet to receive a Test date. Any idea how long it is likely to take ? A bit concerned, I see people who applied after me in May & June have got a test date. Recently a fried of mine with very similar background from Sydney got a test date(having applied sometime in June 2018)
> 
> ...


It’s just plain luck

Read somewhere that a person got a test invite within a few months whereas applicants like you are waiting for over a year
No one can predict when you will get the test invite 

maybe you can file a FOI to know the status if you want to be proactive 

Cheers


----------



## VeryHappy (May 9, 2019)

*pencil*

Hi guys, 

I have got a citizenship test and interview appointment. I got a few questions:

1. In mine application, I had added my 4 yo kid (back then, now 6yo) as part of an applicant. Do my kid need to go through the interview or be present on the interview day?

2. Will my kid get citizenship (if all goes well) without appearing in interviews/test - as I will only go through the process. 

3. Or in the worst scenario, will I need to apply for a new application for her (I know this is too late to ask at this stage).

Many thanks.


----------



## recr13 (Feb 25, 2020)

ozrules said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 15 months is the current delay.
> ...


Hi,
In regards to going overseas after lodging the application, does anyone have any updates on the time that is reasonable to stay outside of the country?
Additionally, it is mentioned in the official website that you can sit the citizenship test outside of the country. Has anyone done so?
Thanks


----------



## Vinisha80 (May 27, 2021)

Hi All,
I and my husband have applied for citizenship just a couple of weeks ago. We were on a 190 visa. I have got a date for interview and test but my husband has not received any response. I was the main applicant for the 190 visa, I put in the same Anzaco code for him too. Has I made a mistake in putting the same for my husband as he was in the same visa category as mine and so he did not get the dates yet.
Thanks
Vinisha


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vinisha80 said:


> Hi All,
> I and my husband have applied for citizenship just a couple of weeks ago. We were on a 190 visa. I have got a date for interview and test but my husband has not received any response. I was the main applicant for the 190 visa, I put in the same Anzaco code for him too. Has I made a mistake in putting the same for my husband as he was in the same visa category as mine and so he did not get the dates yet.
> Thanks
> Vinisha


Anzsco code for the husband had to be based on what he is actually doing
You can call up the department and get it corrected.
It’s not a big issue
Moreover, even if a couple has applied together , it is very rare that both will get invited simultaneously 
Both applications are processed individually and have unique circumstances 
He has to wait for the interview invite
Cheers


----------

